# Update von Icue und wieder geht nichts mehr.



## glurak (29. November 2020)

Musste mal wieder alles deinstallieren und neu installieren mit einer älteren Version von Icue. Erst startet die app gar nicht mehr. Dann startet sie aber die side buttons meiner Scymitar wollen egal was ich mache nicht mehr gehen. Erst das downgraden half. Das kommt gefühlt bei jeden dritten update vor. 

Wann lernt Corsair endlich gute Software zu veröffentlichen? Mal davon ab das bei mir die Lüfter Steuerung meiner Aio überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert. Gut das ich nicht Übertakte und die CPU nicht zu heiß wird bei normalen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------

